# Club Intrawest, Whistler



## maureenr (Mar 9, 2006)

We've been members here for about 7 years or so, have been here every year since.  We really like it but we noticed this year that the fixtures & fittings are looking a bit worn, eg shower not very powerful, occasional things broken or not working properly.  Does anyone know if there is a refurb plan for this resort?  I notice Intrawest have put themselves up for sale and say they want to go private but I don't know what bearing this will have on the club premises themselves.


----------



## WBP (Mar 9, 2006)

We too are members and just returned from Club Intrawest Whistler.

I think Intrawest is an outstanding company. I think they really understand customers, and their needs, and do an extraordinary job creating great experiences for their guests.

Similarly, I think Club Intrawest is a very credible organization, with lots of strengths, and some, well, lets say, opportunities.

We noticed many equipment/maintenance/furnishing opportunities at Club Intrawest, Whistler on our most recent visit. We were in the Bridge Building, which was part of Phase One.

I was unimpressed with the maintenance and engineering. I am also unimpressed with the frequency by which certain hard goods have been replaced/updated. Many of the staff are very good, and one of the Club’s greatest resources.

In our Vacation Home: there were very shoddy sheetrock repairs in the master bathroom , much of the wood trim in the bathroom and kitchen area showed excessive wear, and no evidence of recent repairs or maintenance, the appliances in the kitchen are the original appliances (now app. 12 years old), and they too showed signs of shoddy repairs, the lighting was awful; with one exception (a lamp with the one three way light bulb), all light bulbs were of the low wattage, energy saving variety - - great for the energy conscious, but not functional for entertaining, reading, or for that matter, daily living on gray days. Also in the bathroom, decorative trim in and around the sinks showed excessive wear and no maintenance.

In the common areas we saw much evidence of excessive wear and very poor maintenance. The wood trim in the elevator of the Bridge Building was damaged, showing much wear, and no recent evidence of maintenance. Doors and door frames were damaged and worn (not of the variety that you would expect at a Ski Resort, where wear is expected when people lug sports equipment around. In this case, there was no evidence of routine maintenance or of on-going touch-up work). Even the finish of the Club Intrawest signage over the Front Door was peeling. One observation that surprised me were two pair of skis that remained outside the Bridge Building locker room entrance for eight days - - obviously abandoned by their owners, and just beneath, and in direct view of the video surveillance camera. Did no manager walk the property for eight days? The skis did not move once!

We own with Marriott, Disney, and Four Seasons, and as you may know, Club Intrawest, in many aspects was modeled off of the Disney Vacation Club model. Disney's maintenance and upkeep is far superior to that of Club Intrawest.

Questions raised: while each year into the aging process produces new evidence of aging and wear, the poor up-keep that I noticed raises the question of (1) management complacency, (2) poor management, (3) a shortage in the Operating Budget to support maintenance and repairs, (4) a potentially flawed hard goods replacement budget/timetable, and (5) to my surprise, evidence that the Management Team is not walking their own property.

I took some notes, with the intent of communicating my observations with the Club's Leadership, who I have often found to be responsible and responsive.

Finally, I will stand on the same soap box that I have stood on for years. To me, these findings can potentially be attributed to a Board that is under-represented by Club Members who are not employed by the Club, and at least one member on the Board who has served multiple terms, and who without term limits, has not himself determined the need to vacate his position on his own accord, and afford some new people, with new ideas the opportunity to occupy the position that he has occupied for close to ten years.

My advice for those with similar concerns: write to Jim Gibbons, the President of Club Intrawest.


----------



## maureenr (Mar 10, 2006)

That's very interesting William, I would agree with all your points.  In fact I think the same abandoned skis are outside now and have been for the whole time we've been here (2 weeks).

Every year we write to the management at the Whistler location with suggestions but they never respond to anything, apart from this year when they installed wireless internet connection at $49 per month.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 10, 2006)

We visit whistler at least twice a year, I've noted a few of the things you're saying but overall I find the resort well kept.  My only real complaint was the coffee makers. I'm pretty good with most appliances but these just were too hard to figure out. When a pot of hot coffee goes all over the counter it just isn't fun. We asked and got a more typical coffee-maker.

Headed for Whistler in 1 week!!


----------



## WBP (Mar 10, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> We visit whistler at least twice a year, I've noted a few of the things you're saying but overall I find the resort well kept.  My only real complaint was the coffee makers. I'm pretty good with most appliances but these just were too hard to figure out. When a pot of hot coffee goes all over the counter it just isn't fun. We asked and got a more typical coffee-maker.
> 
> Headed for Whistler in 1 week!!



Bill,

Thank you for your comments. 

Out of curiosity, when were you at Club Intrawest/Whistler last?

I'd be curious to hear about your upcoming visit, and which building/phase you were in.

Have fun!


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 11, 2006)

We were in Whistler in the first week of January and I don't think the maintenance is as bad as William J. Schneiderman makes it sound.  The place is clearly showing a bit of wear and tear from it high occupancy rate, but it is still quite acceptable.

We've been going to CI at Whistler for 3 years, and talking to others I believe that the facilities at CI are definitely above average.  Probably not up to the standards at the new Four Seasons next door, but then the price of staying at Four Seasons is quite a bit higher.

I do hope that CI is setting sufficient reserves to makes the capital investments that will be needed to maintain the standards in years to come.  Unfortunately, there is no way to be sure of this because of the way the "club" is run.

Funny, though, I seem to remember seeing a set of skiis lying about the place too.

S


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 11, 2006)

William J. Schneiderman said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> ...



We were at the whistler location at the US thanksgiving. We stayed for five days in a 2br lodge in the section above the sales center. Therefore one of the  newer sections (still >4 years old).  

Our upcoming March visit will be at our other whistler TS - Mountainside Lodge. We haven't stayed there since the remodel of the rooms.


----------



## Bluesky (Mar 22, 2006)

*In Need of Repairs*

We are CI members and visit CI-Whistler once a year usually during the summer/fall months. I think overall this is still an outstanding resort but there are going to be extra maintenance costs coming soon. I too see some deficiences. I hear they are going to put in air conditioning units @ whistler since summer months can get quite hot. I am guessing there will be some major work before 2010 Olympics. Does this translate to more $$ for us owners to fork over? We shall see I guess. I also think they've spent a good chunk of their resources developing other new resorts i.e. mexico and perhaps they will start to go back to some of their older resorts and work on them. I do agree we need to voice our concern to CI.


----------



## smbrannan (Mar 23, 2006)

Bluesky said:
			
		

> I also think they've spent a good chunk of their resources developing other new resorts i.e. mexico and perhaps they will start to go back to some of their older resorts and work on them.


The members of Club Intrawest don't spend anything for the develpment of new resorts.  The construction of the new facilities is paid by Intrawest Corp.   When the new facilities (e.g. Mexico) are ready, they are sold to Club Intrawest, but not for cash.  CI pays for the new resorts by giving Intrawest Corp thousands of points.  Intrawest Corp. then hires droves of salespeople to sell those points to the public.

There are positives and negatives to this approach.  On the downside, the CI members have little say on where new resorts will be located, although the CI board must approve the purchase of the resort when it is ready.  On the plus side, the Club Intrawest members don't have to fund the construction of the new facilities.



			
				Bluesky said:
			
		

> I do agree we need to voice our concern to CI.


The problem is finding a way to communicate with CI that will have some impact.  Many members seem to believe that they don't pay much attention to comments from individuals.


----------

